# In 12th right now, need help planning ahead



## TheLetterD (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello
Im in 12th right now and I am EXTREMELY confused.
PLEASE help me!
I messed up my 11th. Like REALLY REALLY Messed up(I got 56% in my Finals and havent prepared ANY CHAPTER AT ALL for competition exams).
Now I am in 12th and I have started studying hard after struggling through the first 2 months(School ReTests, Attending a wedding abroad, so the 1st month of +2 totally gone, although I covered it all up in May)
I am not sure how many people are aware of what dummy schooling is(NO its not schooling for dummies) but Im avoiding explaining it here.
You see, now it is really tough for me to cover up my 11th syllabus, revising my 12th and adjusting to the new system that keeps changing every week.
These IIT guys are just creating more problems, instead of moving on and accepting the ISEET system they are just delaying the decisions for system change and confusing us a LOT.

Im afraid in the last paragraph I didnt explain my situation, so here it is:
1. Messed up +1
2. In +2 right now, worried about competition exams.
I absolutely hate kids who take Non Med. just so that they can get into IITs and get fat salary packages and have NO INTEREST in engineering AT ALL.  I DONT want that! What I want is good computer sc. education(Which is rare in Indian colleges)! I have a PASSION for tech. Umm no scratch that, TECH IS MY LIFE. But my problem is that I am not sure how good Ill be able to perform in my competition exams, cuz if I dont get a good rank I wont be able to get into good colleges, forget Comp. Sc. 
I know this may sound cheesy but I dont want to end up working FOR someone. I want to do something FOR myself, I want to create something that makes a difference in the world of tech. I want to be a tech entrepreneur. I was wondering if there is someone on TDF who has gone the stuff I am going through right now, and made it, and if that person could help AND guide me.
I know there is good education in BITS but Im not so sure about BITSAT either.
I need someone to guide me and suggest me that How should I study, how long, which books and which exams should I focus on. Basically I dont want to go to any IITs(As if Ill get comp. sc. lol) so I need to know HOW can I get a good rank in AIEEE or clear BITS. Should I drop a year? Or not?
I am already regretting not preparing for SATs. American education is quite good(And honestly, Im not that patriotic either).

I know this question is confusing, its too long, the question isn't direct and possible Im way too annoying, but if some one could just take some time to write a reply and help me out, Ill be really really thankful.  
So, well, thats it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 21, 2012)

now that's a big question..
mate i have passed 12th this year and have taken cs in srm univ..
since you are my kinda guy.. hate IIT's..
here's what you can do..
study hard in 12th and try for a private univ this year.. DO NOT waste a year as it will just ruin your career. (because even if you drop and fail to get good marks in aieee or whateva..)

for AIEEE study 12th seriously.. revise a few topics of 11th..
for BITS.. you need a lotta practice.. 
i also screwed up 11th.. 63% marks.. with 4 marks in chem..
and forget about quality education in India..
study by yourself from any good univ and you will be able to do what you want to do in life.. in our country, sadly its the brand name of the univ that matters..


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, prepare well for competitive exams and get Computer Science...... Don't settle for any other branch in which u hav zero interest. Don't worry, keep patience,set ur target and work hard(1 year is still there with u). All the best.


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 22, 2012)

ritvij said:


> DO NOT waste a year as it will just ruin your career. (because even if you drop and fail to get good marks in aieee or whateva..)



Don't believe that. If you drop one year and study hard, you can crack IIT. If not IIT, at least you will get decent rank in AIEEE OR VITEEE. This you can get into a good college. I couldn't get good rank this year in AIEEE, so I will take a drop and study for 1 year and try to crack JEE.

And don't worry about 11th results. They don't matter. Study hard for 12th and try and get good marks. Everything will be fine.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2012)

OK look, at this stage, completely avoid IIT coaching. It will ruin your next 5 years as you will end up neither here nor there. Focus on fundamentals, and give the AIEEE exam and private universtity exams (like BITS, VIT, Manipal, SRM, etc). You will get something atleast.

Coaching is overrated piece of $#!T. Also remember, all you need for a good career in computer science is a college that *has good companies coming for placements* and nothing more.

I know idiots who got into NIT, took CS, scored 9-point GPAs, passed out and still store passwords in plaintext and don't know what salting is. Other idiots who think Linux and Unix are the same. So chill. If you really have enough passion, you will get into a good company during placements (eg: Microsoft, SAP, Yahoo, Symmantec, Amazon and Google are some of the $$$ paying companies who come to many colleges).


----------



## TheLetterD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!
Can anyone tell me when do we have to fill in these forms for AIEEE, VIT, BITSAT etc.?


----------



## ritvij (Jun 22, 2012)

^^during December and January...


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jun 23, 2012)

Mate, you arw same as me.. I am also in 12th!! Screwed up 11th.. 76%
Well, I am attracted towards tech and GAMINGGG!!


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 23, 2012)

I completed 10th ssc in 9 GPA and gonna go to 11th and *I like computers and techs*...I went for a iit demo in my college for 1 week and it was just mind blowing and I couldint understand anything and all stupid questions what should I do


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 26, 2012)

@ V2IBH2V what makes you think that you screwed up +1 with 76 % ???
had i got even 70 % ,i would have been dancing..
i think you are making us feel more into the ground with you considering 76 % as screwed up.. and if not then you are too much 

^^ yup..
it may look like that bcuz you dont know anything about that..
in class 10  ,if you look at a integration sign , it looks like a enlarged "s" and nothing else..

in class 12 (maybe 11 for some boards) you know what it is..
similarly the summation symbol makes most of the 10 th studs tensed like they were supposed to fly a rocket..
dont loose confidence and most important for you and all your friends taking sci in +2 :
"STUDY FROM THE START OF +1 SO THAT YOU MIGHT NO END UP MAKING A SIMILAR THREAD AFTER 1 YEAR... PLEASE.."

-OR MAYBE COMMENT IN THIS THREAD ITSELF...

hey..
i just came to know that i'm also in +2 and my +1 also got screwed with 65% which was truly a gift from maths(84) and english(86)
i studied very much in the last two months.(in comparison to rest of the year...) (like >2 hours per dAY for last two months)
my case is a lil different.
i have interest in both CS ans mechanics.
i have stats  as additional so (can i take CS ENGG )..
oh wait..
first i'll have to pass the boards...
and then maybe state jee..
i'm not a iit hater..
but hate most of the iitians bcuz they end up doing an MBA from an IIM after wasting a truly priceless IIT seat.
and they hardly use science after doing the MBA (except for the science of walking.. hehehehe)

@metal head gautham : man you can be a perfect novelist ..
your last para sounds great..
and even i know one of those _______
(for a slang you cant use on tdf , use dash..)
the readers may fill it up their most used slangs..)

i should not write any more cuz you must be searching for my address to kill me for the messsed up post..
sorry..


"IF YOU THINK PRACTICALLY , EVERY PROBLEM OF THE WORLD HAS ITS ULTIMATE SOURCE AS "HIGH POPULATION""
THIS ONE TOO..

after a lot of talking , lets try to solve the problem.
first make a list of books that are must for iit/aieee/bitsat/state jee/vitee/etc..
and we should prepare good for the board exams too.. so that we are safe in both the cases (separate tests or the proposed CET)

and yes..
dont keep your list of most important to yourself..
share the whole list..


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 26, 2012)

TheLetterD said:


> Hello
> Im in 12th right now and I am EXTREMELY confused.
> PLEASE help me!
> 
> [... Everything cut-off...]



Whoa! Slow down little buddy! Most of us never perform good during +1. Even I scored a 67% in 11th while getting 82 in 10th. So, its nothing much. If you're good at atleast two of P/C/M(Phy./Chem./Maths.) then don't worry, your 12th percentage isn't going anywhere but up.

Now, first of all, I'd suggest you to totally forget about your 12th syllabus till Septembers(and if you consider yourself a low but hard-working learner, then until August) and primarily focus on Maths and Physics of 11th. Those are somethings which you might need more than you anticipate in your 12th class.

From after that period, focus on chemistry and later work onto maths and physics till december... Only thing left would be revisions in Jan. and Feb.(the pre-board seasons) And trust me, your percentage will rise from 56% to a definite 75-80% and beyond that is in your control.

I totally sounded like my father when I was your age ^_^, but that's the truth. I started my studies really late in 12th too, but having a photographic memory and supporting parents(?) I did good during 12th.

As for IIT's, it IS GOOD that they aren't following ISEET. Otherwise, there wouldn't be any difference b/w the general crowd and those who deserve a better environment.

Clearing EEE is way easier, and for BITS, well, there you need fast and precise answers along with a grasp in English and logic.

Since you're an Anti-IIT guy in this stage, I would advise you to not even try for it now! I don't want to sound pessimist... but its the truth.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ please tell me whats EEE ??

BITS has 80% cutoff ..
and teachers say that MOSTLY state toppers can get through BITS..
so for that we'll need to study really hard for the boards as well...
and news is that even iits are going for 78 % cutoff..
so i think..
yup..
we are (will) studying hard for the boards..
and some say --
the trignometry part of maths in class 11 is a gamechanger..
is it really ??
please advise...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2012)

Triple E(EEE) means AIEEE....

I also messed up in 11th with 67%. But it didn't affect me. I secured 90.6% in 12th in CBSE.
Just try to concentrate & study well in 12th. For entrance,i joined a crash course after Board exams, studied well for about one & half months(opted online AIEEE exam).

Now i got electrical engineering in NIT Durgapur. 

About placements, just study well in your college, try to have consistent performance, then a good company would give u a good job with good salary, etc.

You still have a year to decide. Many ECE students are also given placement in software companies. A ME guy got placement in Wipro too.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2012)

^^ wow..
90.6 % .

in science subjects ??
or in overall ?
please give books recommendations at the end of the posts.. it'll help us..


----------

